# Sex from vent pic?



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

*Is Flippers male or female?*​
male436.36%female763.64%


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Flippers just started acting up within the last week. Gill flaring me when I get near the tank, and going crazy on a flat rock I have in his tank for him. I managed to get a few photos, somewhat in focus, and was wondering if any experts can sex him/her from them? First shot I had to include just because it looked cool  Hope this poll works..


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

well is he/she chasin all the other fish around and i think but am no expert but i think its a male trying to spawn casue he is...well you know....


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the first pic!  
If its the only oscar in the tank, I guess its a female thats gonna lay eggs on that slate.
also the wide vent looks like a female's one to me, but I'm not pretty sure.


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Female


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Even venting an oscar is not 100% accurate. But from the sounds of things going on in the tank I'd bet it's a female and might deposit eggs weather a male is present or not. She's nesting...


----------



## wow_it_esploded (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, not with those pics...

Try taking stills from video, they might be clearer.

Either way, it is not close to 100% accurate.

(btw, I am from ofish also)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome! O fish is a great site :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

so is it still doing that???


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

No eggs yet, if that is what you mean, but yes, Flippers still like to chew on and hover over the rock. I have been hoping to see her tube drop if she is in fact female and will be trying to get a photo of that posted if/when it happens.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

What is the size tank SHE is in? And what are her tank mates?..


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

She is in a 100G tank with clown loaches and 1 SAE, the Gold Sev in the pictures was only there temporarily.


----------

